# CTD + Hatch?



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Info only.

2017 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Hatchback Coming | GM Authority


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

would be a good choice. offering hatch fans a oil burner, since the architecture is the same cost of swapping into hatch should be very minimal


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I just hope the Diesel will be available in the Premier + RS trim.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

That would be nice, i wish i could at lease have the option of rs on my ctd.... dang GM and trying to think whats best for me


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

We can only hope a manual trans will be offered with it :clap:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Early 2017... I wish it was sooner!


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

diesel said:


> Early 2017... I wish it was sooner!


Why? I thought you were sticking with yours and putting miles on it for ever!!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Jim ? Are you thinking about a bigger GM to help ya with all òf the bodies ya have to carry around ?..or just more luggage space ?

OK then we'll put smurfboards upon IT and go Smurfing .


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I really hope GM builds the diesel version of a hatch ... and that they offer up the manual transmission straight from the European region that's been blessed with a manual diesel since day 1. They could also offer up the 1.6L Turbo from the Buick Cascada as a Cruze SS version ... 200 horsepower in a lil Cruze wouldn't be so bad, would it? Or maybe even the 2.4L turbo that could push close to 300 ponies. Now THAT would be a fun Cruze to own! (not to mention competing with the blue oval boys and their Focus) There's obviously a market for that kind of car.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Sup Jim ? Are you thinking about a bigger GM to help ya with all òf the bodies ya have to carry around ?..or just more luggage space ?
> 
> OK then we'll put smurfboards upon IT and go Smurfing .


Looking to replace the '03 Protege5 in 2018 with another compact hatchback. Not an oil burner, just posted the article for the diesel freaks here.


----------



## MotleyCruze (Nov 17, 2013)

spaycace said:


> I really hope GM builds the diesel version of a hatch ... and that they offer up the manual transmission straight from the European region that's been blessed with a manual diesel since day 1. They could also offer up the 1.6L Turbo from the Buick Cascada as a Cruze SS version ... 200 horsepower in a lil Cruze wouldn't be so bad, would it? Or maybe even the 2.4L turbo that could push close to 300 ponies. Now THAT would be a fun Cruze to own! (not to mention competing with the blue oval boys and their Focus) There's obviously a market for that kind of car.


Thanks - my thoughts exactly. Stopped by a Chevy dealer recently (Paul Masse in East Providence, RI) and wandered around looking at the new Cruzes. I shared your same thoughts with a salesman, who listened politely and said "Uh-huh". Oh well, if more of us voice our diesel/manual transmission/SS wishes, they might come true.


----------

